# I need change the spokes for my Giant PR2 wheels



## camilorosso (Feb 20, 2018)

I have many problems, with the spokes of my PR2 giant wheels, please recomend me a new spokes more stronger, i dont know the dimension of the spokes.

I buy a new wheels, but I will leave these to train

thanks for your time.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i buy sapim spokes from danscomp online.

i usually go with the sapim race. it's double butted. they've doubled in price over the last couple years. they're now $0.60/ea.

the sapim leader is the strongest 14g spoke. they're $0.25/ea.

you need three sizes: one for the front wheel, one for the rear ds, and one for the rear nds.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

And you obviously need to know how to build wheels. From the sounds of your OP this knowledge is most likely lacking. It's not like changing a tire or bar tape.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If they didn't hold up from being new, the odds of working after 'fixing' them with new spokes are not good.
A good start would be how many spokes on the wheel & how much do you weight?


----------



## camilorosso (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a good mechanic.

But i need the dimension of the spoke (lenght, etc)


----------



## camilorosso (Feb 20, 2018)

you know thw web site?



blackfrancois said:


> i buy sapim spokes from danscomp online.
> 
> i usually go with the sapim race. it's double butted. they've doubled in price over the last couple years. they're now $0.60/ea.
> 
> ...


----------



## camilorosso (Feb 20, 2018)

24/28 spokes . My weight 248 lbs


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

camilorosso said:


> you know thw web site?


He told you in the post. And your 'good' mechanic can't figure out what length spokes he needs? You should't be trusting him to build wheels if he can't calculate spoke lengths.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It's unlikely the actual spokes where the problem but it was spoke tension not being right. And your weight/number of spokes accelerated the problem.
In other words getting them (re)built well is at least as important as the particular spokes you select.
I don't know anything about your hubs (straight pull or j-bend) so have no specific suggestion but Sapim and Wheelsmith are safe bets for companies.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

camilorosso said:


> I have a good mechanic.
> 
> But i need the dimension of the spoke (lenght, etc)


If your mechanic can't figure that out, I'd argue he's not a very good mechanic.



camilorosso said:


> 24/28 spokes . My weight 248 lbs


That front wheel is straight laced. I wouldn't waste the money.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

camilorosso said:


> 24/28 spokes . My weight 248 lbs


24/28 is too few spokes for someone who weighs 248lbs. Furthermore, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this a disc wheel set? 24/28 is too few spokes for a disc wheel set.

I would recommend 32/32 minimum. 



cxwrench said:


> And your 'good' mechanic can't figure out what length spokes he needs? You should't be trusting him to build wheels if he can't calculate spoke lengths.


^This.^


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Just take some of the 'good' spokes out and measure them. Rebuild them and sell them and get some tandem wheels for your use.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

camilorosso said:


> you know the web site?


yes. danscomp.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tlg said:


> If your mechanic can't figure that out, I'd argue he's not a very good mechanic.
> 
> That front wheel is straight laced. I wouldn't waste the money.


Ditto and ditto.


----------

